

Migration flows across the world - PButcher93
http://peoplemov.in

======
Nux
This is nicer: <http://migrationsmap.net/>

Anyway, both sites use pretty obsolete data by now.

~~~
madewulf
If you know more recent data, I would be interested (I made the map).

------
adaml_623
The table is pretty but it doesn't sort permanent versus temporary movements.
For example I don't think the 1 million Pakistanis who've emigrated to Saudi
Arabia will be allowed to get citizenship and settle which is quite different
to other countries.

~~~
redwood
This is a good point and perhaps the reverse case: e.g. immigrants who _have_
become citizens, would be even more interesting. For example the % of
Americans foreign born is higher than this (I believe) but many have already
received citizenship and are presumably not counted here.

------
adaml_623
Adding in a table of the countries with the most emi/imigrants by proportion
of the population would be useful.

I thought Afghanistan had a high emigrant figure - 8%

BUT New Zealand has 14% !

~~~
notahacker
>10% of the Kiwi population went to their culturally-similar neighbour with a
much better economy. Similar story with >15% of the Irish emigrating, mostly
to less-economically-dire Britain (although there's a long established Irish
exodus tradition), and for that matter the >1.2 million Brits off to
Australia.

I expect most of these migrations won't be permanent, and these stats probably
include a large proportion on 1 year working visas.

~~~
vickytnz
Yeah, and a key thing missing from these graphs is ease of movement. As far as
I know, Australia is about the only country Kiwis can move to for work without
requiring a visa, whereas the UK is getting stricter and stricter each year as
it looks towards the EU rather than the Commonwealth.

------
rrreese
Interestingly, both the UK and Russia are top destinations for people to both
go to and leave.

Also there seem to be almost as many people leaving Russia to go to the
Ukraine as leaving Ukraine to go to Russia. Any one have any idea why this
would be?

~~~
notahacker
In Russia's case there's no real anomaly: it's one of the most populous
countries in the world anyway and has a lot of ex-USSR family and historic
ties to the surrounding countries. Throw in the sort of political problems and
business opportunities _on both sides of the borders_ that might further
incentivise migration.

The UK has strong historic connections with the rest of the world that are
reflected in relatively generous reciprocal visa arrangements, strong family
ties and dreams to move here. Europeans can easily move backwards and forwards
as job opportunities come and go, and usually speak good English these days.
People from South Asian and Caribbean have strong family connections as well
as economic incentives to migrate here. On the other hand, we have a strong
economic incentive to take higher paying jobs in Australia (with young people
getting automatic work visas for a year in advance of any attempts to secure a
job) or the US, which is probably a little less unsympathetic towards
Anglophone countries and qualifications when it comes to handing the visas
out.

------
lifeisstillgood
Interestingly there was a discussion over Bill Gate's measuring teachers
report with heated debate about the right graph to choose (scatterplots vs
xxx)

I like this and it is interesting information, but sorry, the "right" graphic
to use here is the Mercator projection. I have to scroll down a long way to
see which country people leave Azerbijan for (Russia).

But the _data_ is interesting.

And its a helluva lot harder to code what I want :-)

~~~
archangel_one
I'd argue that the Mercator projection is not the right projection if you want
to show the entire world. The distortion introduced over large areas is fairly
extreme, and I think relative geographical sizes are fairly important for
displaying that kind of graphic.

~~~
snogglethorpe
> _The distortion introduced over large areas is fairly extreme_

Yeah, but the areas which are most distorted are also usually the least
populated, by a long shot, so it may be just fine for showing anything related
to people... sure Greenland's way too huge, but, well, meh...

------
nodata
Nice. I'd sort the "Migrant destinations" by number, and add a key for what
each colour means.

------
rheide
Very nice information, but how about laying this out horizontally instead of
vertically? The to/from lines are hard to follow if the destination country is
three full screens away.

------
powertower
It's intresting to note that something like 15% of Mexico's _entire_
population has moved into the USA.

I'm note sure I've seen such a massive exodus like that before.

------
maayank
What's the period illustrated? Is it emigrants per year?

------
dragthor
On the peoplemov.in site I did not see the word "legal" anywhere? Did I miss
it?

------
iusable
This is exactly what I was looking for over the past week or so! Great work.

------
redwood
An interesting take-away: The US is the only 'western' country with a
significant East Asian demographic. I'm particularly surprised to see that
Philippines come in 3rd to the US After Mexicans and Chinese. Perhaps related
to the US military base history there?

------
swah
Clicking on the names of the countries doesn't do anything for me.

------
largesse
It's interesting. It looks like people in the Russian Federation can't make up
their minds about Ukraine and Kazakhstan. Lots of movement, near zero net.

